# Bringing my TV from Australia



## bonz_away (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi
I am moving to LA from sydney next month. 

Can anyone tell me whether my new LCD TV will pick up US Tv signals and how complicated it will be to attach a transformer.

Any tips would be appreciated, thinking it might just be better to sell!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

US electricity is 110 V @ 60 Hz. I'd hazard a guess OZ leci is 220V @ 50 Hz. Some TV's have power supplies (like laptops) than will take the full span of voltage inputs. Most don't, though. There should be a plate on the back that so states. If your TV won't take it, you'll need a transformer. 

The tuner in your OZ TV is most probably useless. The standard here is called ASTC. However, most people pick up their signal from cable or satellite so that's probably not so much of an issue. But you will definitely not be able to pick up over-the-air TV with an imported TV

Most new TVs don't seem to care whether you throw an NSTC or PAL picture at them.

Input for US TVs is generally HDMI or RCA connectors. Sometimes, there's an S-Video input. SCART is not used at all.

So....it'll probably need a transformer and it'll only act at best as a monitor.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google prices from WalMart to BestBuy. It makes no sense to ship a TV.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Google prices from WalMart to BestBuy. It makes no sense to ship a TV.


I agree.

If you're moving to La-La land, the cheapest electronics are always at Frys Electronics. They have the crappiest customer service known to mankind, though, so always caveat emptor and buy with a credit card for extra protection when in there.


----------



## coldAussie (Feb 5, 2009)

bonz_away said:


> Hi
> I am moving to LA from sydney next month.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether my new LCD TV will pick up US Tv signals and how complicated it will be to attach a transformer.
> ...



look at the fine print on the back and see if it mentions input voltage. If it says 110/220 (or 110/240) you are good to go in regards to power. 

The main hurdle is the broadcast standard. Look through the on-screen menus and see if you can find any reference to ATSC or NTSC. They are the american standards. If you have those, you're in luck.

Ian


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd sell your AU set and buy one in the US. The prices in US are much cheaper than Oz for the same thing (this will make you feel a bit bad as you'll then know how Aussies get ripped off for electronics in AU).

I've come the other direction (US to Oz) and still can't get over the pricing (almost 6 yrs here now).

There are lots of shops to get stuff:
Wal-mart
Bestbuy
Frys (as mentioned earlier)
Amazon.com



bonz_away said:


> Hi
> I am moving to LA from sydney next month.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether my new LCD TV will pick up US Tv signals and how complicated it will be to attach a transformer.
> ...


----------

